# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Nhất bên trọng, nhất bên khinh

## phanthuong1990

Một anh thợ mộc hay chữ vào làm cho nhà một ông quan hưu trí. Ông quan thấy anh ta lanh lợi, nói năng hoạt bát, mới hỏi:

- Trước kia anh có học hành được chữ gì không?

Anh ta trả lời: - Bẩm có ạ!

Ông quan liền chỉ con ngựa bạch quí của mình đang đứng ăn ở góc sân, bảo:

- Anh thử làm bài thơ vịnh con ngựa xem, hay thì ta sẽ thưởng.

Anh thợ mộc ứng khẩu đọc:

_Bạch mã mao như tuyết
Tứ túc cương như thiết
Tướng công kỵ bạch mã
Bạch mã tẩu như phi

(Ngựa trắng lông như tuyết
Bốn chân cứng như sắt
Tướng công cưỡi ngựa trắng
Ngựa trắng chạy như bay)

Quan gật gù khen hay, rồi thưởng cho một thúng thóc, một quan tiền.

Anh thợ ra về, gánh bên thúng thóc, bên đồ lề, thấy bên nặng bên nhẹ, liền nói chữ: "Nhất bên trọng, nhất bên khinh". Quan nghe nói liền cho thêm một thúng thóc nữa để gánh cho cân.

Anh ta về nhà kể lại câu chuyện cho mọi người nghe. Có anh hàng xóm, dốt đặc cán mai, nhưng thấy được lắm tiền, lắm thóc như thế, nổi tính tham, liền bảo anh thợ mộc dạy cho bài thơ và câu nói chữ nọ. Học thuộc rồi, anh ta cũng sắp một đôi quang gánh và một ít dụng cụ vào dinh quan xin việc.

Quan cũng hỏi như lần trước và anh này hí hửng đáp mình là học trò. Quan nhìn ra sân, thất bà cụ quét sân bèn bảo anh ta làm thơ vịnh bà cụ. Anh này đã hơi lúng túng, vì chỉ thuộc mỗi bài thơ vịnh con ngựa, bây giờ biết vịnh bà cụ thế nào? Nhưng đã trót thì phải trét cũng ứng khẩu đọc:

Bà cụ mao như tuyết...

Quan gật đầu: - Ừ, được đấy!

Nghe quan khen, anh ta vững bụng đọc tiếp:

Tứ túc cương như thiết

Quan cau mày: - Ý hơi ép, nhưng cũng tạm được, ngâm tiếp đi!

Mừng quá, anh này đọc một mạch:

Tướng công kỵ bà cụ,
Bà cụ tẩu như phi.

Quan nghe xong giận quá, quát người nhà nọc ra đánh cho ba mươi roi vào mông. Ðứng dậy anh ta vừa xoa vừa nói: "Nhất bên trọng, nhất bên khinh". Quan nghe nói liền bảo đánh thêm ba mươi roi nữa vào lưng cho cân._

----------


## kohan

:cuoi1:  Nhât bên trọng nhất bên khinh để được thêm 30 roi  :Big Grin:

----------

